# Celebrity Death Thread



## Catsmother (Sep 10, 2020)

*Dame Diana Rigg: Avengers, Bond and Game of Thrones actress dies at 82

*


> Actress Dame Diana Rigg, famous for roles including Emma Peel in TV series The Avengers and Olenna Tyrell in Game of Thrones, has died at the age of 82.
> 
> Her daughter, actress Rachael Stirling, said she died of cancer, after being diagnosed in March.
> 
> ...


*









						Actress Dame Diana Rigg dies aged 82
					

The Avengers and Game of Thrones star is remembered as a "luminous" talent and a "wonderful actress".




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I loved her is the Avengers.
RIP, will be sadly missed*


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 10, 2020)

I loved her in THE AVENGERS, too.  I thought she was beautiful and talented.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 6, 2020)

Rock star Eddie Van Halen 65 died of throat cancer 
RIP


----------

